

Optimizely Surpasses Omniture Test&Target - dsiroker
http://blog.optimizely.com/2012/10/09/optimizely-surpasses-omniture-testtarget-to-become-1-website-optimization-platform/

======
paraschopra
Congrats Dan! You totally deserve the success of building a great platform.
However, I'd like to put a different perspective here just for clarity's sake:

The data source you quote (BuiltWith) clearly mentions that Visual Website
Optimizer <http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/> is installed on 6300 websites
v/s Optimizely's 5144 websites. (Ominture Test and Target is installed on
10,000+ websites). So '#1 testing platform' is clearly how you chose to
interpret. In terms of total number of websites that use a platform, Omniture
still is #1

For a fair comparison, here are our stats:

\- 1850+ customers (our lowest public plan is $49 v/s yours $19)

\- 14 employees

\- Profitable and bootstrapped

I hope the A/B testing market and products mature thanks to healthy
competition. Good luck!

~~~
noirman
VWO > Optimizely

------
vyrotek
Congrats! That looks like quite an accomplishment.

Edit- On a side note, I'm actually friends with one of the founders of
Omniture. He's also an investor in my startup. I'll have to find an easy way
to break the news to him. :p

~~~
d70
Josh?

~~~
vyrotek
John. As far as I know Josh isn't investing directly in things these days. He
did invest in a Utah-based incubator called BoomStartup which we were a part
off though. I think Josh is pretty busy with his new company called Domo these
days.

------
kikonline
4 things to consider: \- Goals of a test­ing program \- Scale \- Inte­gra­tion
with best-in-class dig­i­tal mar­ket­ing tools \- Enter­prise expe­ri­ence and
support

[http://blogs.adobe.com/digitalmarketing/personalization/how-...](http://blogs.adobe.com/digitalmarketing/personalization/how-
to-identify-the-most-effective-testing-product-amidst-all-the-
rhetoric-4-things-to-consider/)

------
iwaffles
That's pretty exciting. I've been using the service for a few new projects and
I'm pretty happy with it. Congrats guys!

------
aresant
Congrats Dan & team - that is awesome news!

Looks like your bump happened in May 2012 and drove that 2x growth in
adoption.

Probably not coincidentally connected to your funding round that same month -
what's the story of the growth?

~~~
dsiroker
Thanks!

If you look back you can see we've been growing at a pretty steady clip every
since we launched: <http://trends.builtwith.com/analytics/Optimizely>

However you are right that there does seem to be an inflection point in May
2012. I can only speculate why this happened. Here are a few possible reasons:

1\. We got really lucky with a bunch of great press at the end of April
including a phenomenal piece in Wired:
<http://www.wired.com/business/2012/04/ff_abtesting/> and a piece on CNN:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEpsfQHNUxU>

2\. We announced our funding:
[http://blog.optimizely.com/2012/05/30/optimizely-
surpasses-g...](http://blog.optimizely.com/2012/05/30/optimizely-surpasses-
google-website-optimizer-and-raises-money-to-battle-omniture/)

3\. Probably in some part because of #1 we started ranking very high for
organic search terms. For example we are now the first ranked result for
"website a/b testing" on Google.

Hope that answers your question!

------
alooPotato
What happen ed in march to cause that wicked inflection point?

~~~
dsiroker
See my comment earlier. A couple of reasons including press, announcing our
funding, and better SEO.

